# Vendre IPad 1 pour prendre le 3



## akthane (19 Juin 2012)

Bonjours !

Alors voilà je vous explique le contexte pour savoir si l'upgrade est une bonne idée. 
Je tiens à dire que j'ai également un iPhone 4s je sais pas si ça change quelques chose au niveau du choix de l'appareil.

Ca fais 2 ans que j'ai pas mon IPad 1. Je l'utilise énormément. Il ne m'a jamais posé de problème. La batterie est plus qu'excellentes et tient minimum 10h en utilisation. 

Je suis étudiant et donc je me sers beaucoup de ma tablette pour les cours, mais également pour les projets et mes présentations. Une bonne autonomie et une portabilité sans faille sont donc de rigueur. Mais ! Du coup je lis énormément sur ma tablette ! Bien souvent pour réviser par exemple. L'écran retina m 'aidera t-il sur ce point ou mes yeux ce fatigueront aussi rapidement que sur mon iPad ? 

Je regarde également beaucoup de film et de série, HD ou non avec des applications tels que VLC et OPlayer. Mise à part cela je ne joue pas énormement. De manière très occasionnel. J'ai un Pc et une psvita pour ça. k: 

Pensez vous que l'upgrade vaût le coup ?
J'ai véritablement peur des problèmes de chauffe, poid, et batterie. 

Merci d'avance. k:


----------



## Doc Rony (19 Juin 2012)

Salut,

Oui, ça vaut le coup.
Je possède des iPad de 1ère et 3e générations, rien que pour l'écran, il n'y a pas photo.


----------

